# Clockworkmod Recovery Touch available for Thunderbolt



## HoosierRealtor (Jul 25, 2011)

I have downloaded the new cwm touch from koush's website but unsure how to flash in fastboot.. Any advice is greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## xpack90 (Aug 29, 2011)

HoosierRealtor said:


> I have downloaded the new cwm touch from koush's website but unsure how to flash in fastboot.. Any advice is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


Using adb and booting into hboot select fastboot plug in the USB put the file in the same folder as your android SDK platform folder. Rename it recovery.img to make it easier cd into that folder with cmd prompt and just type 
fastboot flash recovery recovery.img

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## 1quickshortbus (Oct 3, 2011)

deleted


----------



## Droidx0351 (Jun 17, 2011)

HoosierRealtor said:


> I have downloaded the new cwm touch from koush's website but unsure how to flash in fastboot.. Any advice is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


Just go ahead and pay for the $1.99 app through rom manager. It will save you alot of trouble. Besides it goes to an awesome developer. If it weren't for koushik we could not flash roms.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## greenblattsam (Jun 7, 2011)

I would make sure you make a backup before you flash anything.


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

I have the app but it doesn't let u install through Rom manager and its paid version

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

Spartan051xKurtA said:


> I have the app but it doesn't let u install through Rom manager and its paid version
> 
> Nevermind I got it
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## spiderbolt (Jan 27, 2012)

ok so i see that you guys have put this clockworkmod on the tb so ill ask the noob ? i have never flashed a cwm and i really donno how but would love to put this on my phone i think i downloaded the proper file for the tbolt so if someone could help me with getting this on my phone that would be great and another ? how good is it working on the tbolt because i read that it was only for nexus


----------



## frellingfrakker (Dec 22, 2011)

I just flashed the touch recovery and gladly handed over my $1.99 to Koush! This should be especially helpful when scrolling to a zip file that's 30 directories from the top of the list.


----------



## spiderbolt (Jan 27, 2012)

xpack90 said:


> Using adb and booting into hboot select fastboot plug in the USB put the file in the same folder as your android SDK platform folder. Rename it recovery.img to make it easier cd into that folder with cmd prompt and just type
> fastboot flash recovery recovery.img
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


tried this and my computer isnt reading my phone


----------



## frellingfrakker (Dec 22, 2011)

spiderbolt said:


> tried this and my computer isnt reading my phone


Just pay the $1.99! I just used the new touch interface to install a Thundershed mod and it worked flawlessly. The touch makes things much easier.


----------



## 1quickshortbus (Oct 3, 2011)

Or use the zip file at http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1179386 to flash it.


----------



## spiderbolt (Jan 27, 2012)

1quickshortbus said:


> Or use the zip file at http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1179386 to flash it.


sweet worked like a charm no problems thanks again


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

1quickshortbus said:


> Or use the zip file at http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1179386 to flash it.


Thanks for the link, worked perfectly!

Sent from my CM9 HP Touchpad via Tapatalk


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

spiderbolt said:


> ok so i see that you guys have put this clockworkmod on the tb so ill ask the noob ? i have never flashed a cwm and i really donno how but would love to put this on my phone i think i downloaded the proper file for the tbolt so if someone could help me with getting this on my phone that would be great and another ? how good is it working on the tbolt because i read that it was only for nexus


probly easier to download straight to your phone or just get it from rom manager

sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

Worked like a charm, so nice having the ability to scroll with touch versus vol+/vol -


----------



## RedRumy3 (Oct 24, 2011)

Rzr recovery had touch scrolling just couldn't select with touch. Will try this and see if I like it.

Sent From My Thunderbolt Using Tapatalk.


----------



## dirtyfingers (Jun 7, 2011)

Very nice! Thanks for posting that link.


----------



## Turd Furguson (Dec 19, 2011)

Try another USB port on your computer.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


----------



## Turd Furguson (Dec 19, 2011)

Seemed a little laggy for me. I am on Boot Manager though with TeamViciousMIUI V5.2 right now.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

dummy check - to flash with the .zip at XDA, you put it on the root of the SD, rename it PG05IMG.zip, then flash in bootloader, right? I'm a little sketched out by the instructions on XDA that involve taking out the SD card and pulling the battery after flashing...


----------



## RedRumy3 (Oct 24, 2011)

That's what I did just rename put it on root of SD card and it will find it in bootloader. Just like how you flash a new radio. I didn't pull battery or anything.



number5toad said:


> dummy check - to flash with the .zip at XDA, you put it on the root of the SD, rename it PG05IMG.zip, then flash in bootloader, right? I'm a little sketched out by the instructions on XDA that involve taking out the SD card and pulling the battery after flashing...


Sent From My Thunderbolt Using Tapatalk.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

I've never flashed a new radio or kernel actually...only new ROMs. and that, only twice so far. still very much a noob with all this stuff, but at least I'm a fast learner...


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

So I've noticed a small bug with this. I was calibrating my battery so I charged to 100%, unplugged the phone, deleted batterystats.bin, powered down my phone and plugged it in. The orange light came on to show that the battery was charging, but after 10 secs it went off, then suddenly the phone screen turned on and it was in recovery...wtf? I've tried this 3 times and get the same result each time...it appears that it's not possible to charge the battery while the power is off with this recovery installed. Not saying it's happening to everyone, but definitely happening on my device.


----------



## Patrick A. (Oct 6, 2011)

Touch recovery works great an loving not having the hassles of the buttons.

Sent from my HTC T-BOLT using RootzWiki


----------



## Patrick A. (Oct 6, 2011)

I haven't calibrated since Google reported it was pointless.

Sent from my HTC T-BOLT using RootzWiki


----------



## RainyDay (Aug 24, 2011)

hotelmrrsn said:


> So I've noticed a small bug with this. I was calibrating my battery so I charged to 100%, unplugged the phone, deleted batterystats.bin, powered down my phone and plugged it in. The orange light came on to show that the battery was charging, but after 10 secs it went off, then suddenly the phone screen turned on and it was in recovery...wtf? I've tried this 3 times and get the same result each time...it appears that it's not possible to charge the battery while the power is off with this recovery installed. Not saying it's happening to everyone, but definitely happening on my device.


Your not alone. It does it with mine also.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using RootzWiki


----------



## jimmydene84 (Jul 11, 2011)

Patrick A. said:


> I haven't calibrated since Google reported it was pointless.
> 
> Sent from my HTC T-BOLT using RootzWiki


+1000

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Blue Tapatalk


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

jimmydene84 said:


> +1000
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Blue Tapatalk


OK fine..take calibration out of the mix and let's just say that the battery can not be charged with the device powered off without it loading recovery automatically.


----------



## drmanhattn57 (Jun 7, 2011)

where can i get the recovery.img i want to do it the manuel way through adb koush has enough of my money ;-) but seriously i just like the adb work, but all the files i see are specified for the nexus


----------



## RainyDay (Aug 24, 2011)

drmanhattn57 said:


> where can i get the recovery.img i want to do it the manuel way through adb koush has enough of my money ;-) but seriously i just like the adb work, but all the files i see are specified for the nexus


Clockworkmod dot com

Sent from my Thunderbolt using RootzWiki


----------



## Patrick A. (Oct 6, 2011)

www.clockworkmod.com


----------



## drmanhattn57 (Jun 7, 2011)

thanks i literrally just found it before hitting the refresh button here


----------



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

Is the newer version posted for download that will mount the sdcard with no errors


----------



## Patrick A. (Oct 6, 2011)

frellingfrakker said:


> I just flashed the touch recovery and gladly handed over my $1.99 to Koush! This should be especially helpful when scrolling to a zip file that's 30 directories from the top of the list.


+1


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

I have the same issue. Turn off tbolt. Plug in. In a minute phone turns on in recovery. I'll tell you though I'm not sure this is entirely bad. It means there is a way to turn on phone if power switch is broken. The is already an app that can turn off phone with power switch broken. This could be a lifesaver. BTW, you can charge in hibernate mode and it doesnt turn the phone on.

Can we restore a nandroid backed up with the previous version of recovery with this new touch version?


----------

